# Hello from Germany



## Emily (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello everybody,

I am new here, from Germany and my husband and my 9 years old daughter are planning the first trip with a motorhome in our life. We will start on friday 9th and return on the 20th or 21st of october. Our plan is to make it from germany via ferry to dover and then continue all the way to cornwall/land's end.

Can anyone of you recommend a "free one night stop" for our camper on that way along the south coast? Or alternatively are there overnight places which you have to pay for but with a spectacular view?

Regards,

Emily


----------



## vera (Oct 5, 2009)

*Germany*

Good Morning and welcome to the site it is full of friendly people with lots of information ( But maybe they are all having a sleep in this morning )
While you are waiting for all their answers try doing a search on the site for Cornwall there are lots of posts there.Hope you enjoy your time in England as much as we enjoy touring germany. - Sue


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Emily welcome to the site, sorry cant help with Devon & Cornwall as I live in the Outer Hebrides (Scotland) but I am ure that someone will be along soon to help. Enjoy you holiday and drive safely.

John
(Guernsey Donkey)

Photographs  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info on http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


Have a look at this section  of the site for Devon - Cornwall  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/england/


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 5, 2009)

hello and welcome to the wildies i am shure you will find lots of usefull infomation on this site cornwall is a great place and i am shure someone will be able to tell you somewhare to stay


----------



## bevdrew (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to wilding/UK. Sorry can't help you re Cornwall but, as Mandrake says, I'm sure somebody who can will be along soon.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Oct 5, 2009)

hi there the guy from that part of the country Dezi is away this week but if you look in forums then england then hampshire you may find something 

     good luck arthur

P.S.how could i have put the blue link in ??


----------



## lebesset (Oct 5, 2009)

welcome 
you don't say exactly what route you wish to take or whereabouts you would like to stop ,but some suggestions at each end 

if you arrive at dover in the evening you can spend the night on the promenade with the other motorhomes ; free until 8.30 am ; as you leave the port , straight on at the roundabout [ passing on the left  ] towards folkestone  , take the second turn left 

in cornwall  at st just , west of penzance , you can stay in the main car park by the library/fire station  ...also they levant tin mine is nearby , they do above ground tours [ mine is shut ] and have rebuilt the 19th century steam engine if that interests you [ reason we went !]

en route , may I suggest you do not miss the jurassic coast world heritage site [ south of dorchester ] ; if your motorhome is not too big you can normally stay in the dorchester town centre car park overnight , we have never had a problem there , and a supermarket shares the site and is open in the early evening

guden fahrt


----------



## guerdeval (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes there is free parking about 5 miles before Plymouth ,its clearly signed for campers/caravans overnight parking, trucks too I.m afraid. If I were you I would take the South coast road all the way down to Exeter as the M25 is the pits, depends how far you drive each day but there are some nice places on the way down, Brighton, Chichester, Poole, Bournmouth etc, If you do choose M25/A303 there is overnight parking at the Cartgate service area at Yeovil but you'll miss the Jurassic coastline.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 5, 2009)

Old_Arthur said:


> hi there the guy from that part of the country Dezi is away this week but if you look in forums then england then hampshire you may find something
> 
> good luck arthur
> 
> P.S.how could i have put the blue link in ??




Sent you a PM


----------



## Belgian (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello Emily,
Herzlich Wilkommen at this most friendly and informative site. Enjoy.
Have a look at thread "Cornwall". It is really nothing new; only most previuos adds put together in one list (I made it for myself so it may be a little premature). At least it gives some idea  Hope this helps. 
Gute Fahrt und viel Glück,
Leo


----------



## vindiboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Emily said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am new here, from Germany and my husband and my 9 years old daughter are planning the first trip with a motorhome in our life. We will start on friday 9th and return on the 20th or 21st of october. Our plan is to make it from germany via ferry to dover and then continue all the way to cornwall/land's end.
> 
> ...


 Hi and welcome, I live near Southampton just off the M27 motorway, you would have to pass this way/can pass this way to get to Cornwall so if you want a night stop in my garden you will be welcome E.Mail me for further details Malc.


----------



## tresrikay (Oct 6, 2009)

Firstly, Welcome to the site, 
If you travel down via the North Devon, North Cornwall route, (Much the better route) then there is not a better Place than Hartland Quay, The road to it is a bit narrow, but i have taken 53 seater Coaches (Autobus)  there. If you do not fancy staying on the Quay...(Awesome) then there is a basic camping site in Stoke just a Kilometre before, on a farm, opposite the Church.


----------



## Harry the Hymer (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello, I'm new myself today and already I have lost 2 hours trolling around the website!!!

We went to Germany in the summer and spent our first and last nights in a free car park adjacent to the sand dunes in Malo les Bains, just a couple of kms out of Dunkirk town centre.  There were several other motorhomes there too. 

Dunkirk was the cheapest crossing we found.

Hope you have as much fun as we did


----------

